# morelia spilota imbricata (south west carpet python)



## sam.evans22 (Jun 30, 2009)

hi everyone i have been a member of 'aussie pythons' for a while now and i only just figured out how to post a thread haha. anyway, i would love it if you could send me pictures of your morelia s. imbricatas. i would love to see some older ones, but its good to see young ones to i have a male yearling and a female hatchie, once i figure it out, ill post my pictures to i would love to chat to some people who keep imbricata to!!!

cheers, 
sam


----------



## sam.evans22 (Jun 30, 2009)

ok i just added a picture?? i hope it works


----------



## sweetangel (Jun 30, 2009)

nice  lovely snakey there. i dont have imbricata but i do have diamonds, water python, and a woma


----------



## sam.evans22 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd love to see some pics of your diamond. They are my favourite python and I can't wait until we can get them here in WA!!


----------



## sweetangel (Jun 30, 2009)

yeah that sucks u cant keep other pythons there, but u do have some sweeet black heads, womas and stimmos!! I would go the woma next! they are awesome 

here are some pics of my crew
woma, b&w diamond, yellow diamond, water python, ackies


----------



## LadySnake (Jun 30, 2009)

This is my male


----------



## snakehunter1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Something different to have a look at. Hope you like.


----------



## Niall (Jun 30, 2009)

These are my 2


----------



## winny111 (Jun 30, 2009)

These are a couple of old pics Stan but I like them.


----------



## Snowman (Jun 30, 2009)

this is an old pic


----------



## Rach85 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow they're all such gorgeous snakes. Cant wait til my imbricata gets bigger


----------



## sam.evans22 (Jun 30, 2009)

all your pics are great!! its really hard to find people with older imbricata seeing as we have only been able to keep reptiles in wa for such a short period of time!! keep your pics coming!


----------



## Niall (Jun 30, 2009)

These picture are from west aussie reptiles,
It just goes to show that there are so many different colouring in SW carpet pythons.


----------



## chloethepython (Jul 1, 2009)

my 2 year old male


----------



## sam.evans22 (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, he's only 2 years?? How long is he?


----------



## sam.evans22 (Sep 7, 2009)

What's the biggest size a Morelia spilota imbricata get to? What would they eat when fully grown?


----------



## ivonavich (Sep 7, 2009)

Niall said:


> These picture are from west aussie reptiles,
> It just goes to show that there are so many different colouring in SW carpet pythons.


 
That first one is off the hook!!! Just imagine RP SW Carpets with that sort of colour....:shock:


----------



## sock83 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Southwest carpet*

Hi all. Im from the perth area and looking to purchase a female adult Southwest carpet if anyone knows of one looking to be rehomed?? Many thanks


----------



## glacey (Jul 5, 2010)

Sock83 - sent u a PM


----------



## sock83 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi all. If anyone knows of a male sw carpet looking for a good home pls get in touch with me. Many thanks


----------



## sock83 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Sw carpet*

Hi all. If anyone knows where i can find an adult male SW carpet can you pls contact me. Many thanks


----------



## jamesn48 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello, sorry if its a stupid question but why do you never see them for sale outside of WA, also are they availible in SA?


----------



## jungleboogie (Jul 15, 2010)

jamesn48 said:


> Hello, sorry if its a stupid question but why do you never see them for sale outside of WA, also are they availible in SA?


 

not many people have them outside WA we have afew pairs and we are in qld but we moved here from perth and took my imbricata with me


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a few pairs as well. Not many outside of WA have them as to export them cost an additional $180 and many dont see they are worth it. I think they are great and worth the extra effort and $ to import them from WA.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 15, 2010)

hey bushfire, how old are your imbricata i wouldent mind doing a hatchling swap so we both get some fresh blood


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a hills pr that are 2.5 years. A pr of yearlings from Geraldton, and a hatchling wheatbelt pr. So mostly developing future projects.


----------



## Niall (Jul 15, 2010)

Bushfire, is there any chance you could post pictures of the wheatbelt carpets, I have not really seen or heard about wheatbelt carpets before.

Cheers


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll see what I can do. By wheatbelt I'm refering to the Merredin area. I worked at Dryandra for some time and the adults look very similar to them ie. instead of that blackish tinge its more a brown.


----------



## Sterlo (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey guys just to bump this thread i got offered a 9 ft south western !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! crazy crazy im taking up his offer too ahahah


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 17, 2010)

Sterlo said:


> Hey guys just to bump this thread i got offered a 9 ft south western !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! crazy crazy im taking up his offer too ahahah


 
the only place iv seen southwesterns of that scale are garden island...... never seen a mainland one over 6-7ft but they get pretty thick when they get alot of years on them


----------



## Snowman (Jul 17, 2010)

That's a big imbricata? have you got any pictures?


----------



## Sterlo (Jul 17, 2010)

*:S*

Yeah not quite sure if it is a south western he said hes had it for nearly over 9 years and is a female


----------



## Sterlo (Jul 17, 2010)

looks a lot like a coastal


----------



## Niall (Jul 17, 2010)

Yea looks alot like a coastal then a imbricata to me.
still i noice looking snake!


----------



## gtempleman (Aug 13, 2010)

So what size enclosures are you guys/girls keeping your south west carpets in?
Im looking at a 4ftx2x2 size, would this be okay for an adult carpet or will I need to look into something a bit bigger, say 4x4x2


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Aug 13, 2010)

Those snakes are definately not imbricata.



Sterlo said:


> Yeah not quite sure if it is a south western he said hes had it for nearly over 9 years and is a female


----------



## Scotty99 (Sep 8, 2010)

sam.evans22 said:


> I'd love to see some pics of your diamond. They are my favourite python and I can't wait until we can get them here in WA!!



Have you heard something that indicates we will get diamonds or are you just hopeful!!??


----------



## Snowman (Sep 9, 2010)

Scotty99 said:


> Have you heard something that indicates we will get diamonds or are you just hopeful!!??


 

It's been made quite clear that there will never be any pythons imported into WA. So you can forget thinking that they may be added to the list. EVER.... 
They were supposed to review the keepers list after 2 years. Over 7 years on and nothing has happend to date. Some good people are trying their best to get things added like night tigers and RSP but its a very slow process......


----------



## Snowman (Sep 9, 2010)

gtempleman said:


> So what size enclosures are you guys/girls keeping your south west carpets in?
> Im looking at a 4ftx2x2 size, would this be okay for an adult carpet or will I need to look into something a bit bigger, say 4x4x2



I keep mine in a 1200Hx1200Wx600D. Could probably get away with a bit smaller, but I like watching them move around their enclosures.


----------

